# Bruit bizare lors de la frappe au clavier...



## Yggdrasill (10 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour!

J'ai un p'tit soucis avec mon iBook 12", depuis tantot il se met a faire un sale bruit (on dirait qu'il a un vibreur de gsm allumé en dessous du clavier) qui fait que lorsque je frappe il se met a faire un bruit bizare... et lorsque je clique, pareil...

Une idée???

Merci!


----------



## cameleone (10 Décembre 2005)

La trappe qui donne accès aux barettes ram ne serait-elle pas mal vissée ?


----------



## Yggdrasill (10 Décembre 2005)

non, je ne l'ai pas ouverte depuis que j'au mon iBook, mais le plus étrange, c'est que maintenant il se tait!

Monsieur serait il capricieux? (ou Madame serait-elle capricieuse, j'ai jamais vraiment su )


----------



## cameleone (10 Décembre 2005)

Oui, mais une des vis aurait pu prendre du jeu... Ca ne coûte rien de toutes façons de soulever le clavier et de vérifier le vissage... ou encore la bonne tenue de la carte Airport dans son logement, si tu en as une  .


----------



## FredStrasbourg (10 Décembre 2005)

C'est pas le clavier qui se décolle ? J'ai eu un 12" et un 15", dont le clavier (qui n'est plus vissé, mais "scotché", avait tendance à se décoller par endroits. On le voit pas forcément, mais du coup, la frappe provoque des petits bruits genre "scotch qui se décole"...
Solution : on démonte, on recolle à la super glu...


----------



## Yggdrasill (10 Décembre 2005)

bon ben je sens que des que je l'eteind (a savoir pas tout de suite, la soirée ne fait que commencer lol) je le demonte et regarde ce qui ne va pas chez lui.... j'avoue que j'ai pas super envie de le coller mais si il faut...je le ferais....


----------



## Mulholland Max (10 Décembre 2005)

J'ai également un problème similaire sur mon PowerBook 15" : par moment, quand je tape au clavier, certaines touches emettent un bruit assez étrange, un tout petit bruit electrique qui ne manque pas d'attirer mon attention (un tout petit "tip" sur certaines touches).
J'en ai discuté avec quelques amis qui ont constaté la même chose que moi... Ca peut provenir d'où?


----------



## cameleone (10 Décembre 2005)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> j'avoue que j'ai pas super envie de le coller mais si il faut...je le ferais....



Le clavier du iBook n'est pas collé... ! :hein: Je crois que ça serait une mauvaise idée de vouloir le faire.


----------



## Yggdrasill (11 Décembre 2005)

Quand vous parler de coller le clavier, s'agit t'il des touche sjur le support metalique :s ou de TOUT le clavier sur la trappe airport, etc?


----------

